# 59 Modifier with 26615



## jenmar (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello...I have a patient who fractured the 3rd and 4th metacarpal of the left hand and doc did an ORIF on each.  I'm coding 26615-LT twice but not sure if I need to add mod 59 to the second one.  Thanks!


----------



## bethh05 (Jan 30, 2012)

ASCExpert states that F2 and F3 modifiers are appropriate for this CPT. With the use of these modifiers you shouldn't need the 59.


----------



## jenmar (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!


----------

